# iCloud drive prend trop de place sur mon macbook pro



## capwcine69 (14 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit soucis, mon mac est saturé lorsque je regarde le stockage je vois que iCloud drive prend 150Go, pourtant iCloud drive ne devrait pas libérer du stockage au lieu d'en prendre?
Si vous avez des conseils je veux bien
Merci



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

